# i love german shepherds



## Jo Gem (Jun 16, 2021)

I really miss my dog, love you so much rickeri


----------



## petguide.co (11 mo ago)

*My favorite dog*


----------



## HoaGiusti (10 mo ago)

Who doesn't love German Shepherds? They are my all-time favourite.


----------

